# How do you keep grilled fish moist?



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Wife's wants me to start grilling some of our catch.
Everytime I grill, they come out dry and hard.
I need some advice.
thanks,
blue.dog


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

baste them with garlic butter and don't overcook them


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

What he said......sounds like you are over cooking. Grilled fish does not take long at all.



Zork said:


> baste them with garlic butter and don't overcook them


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

You all are right.
I put together a saucer of salt, etc. and rubed it onto the filets.
I basted them tonight in a mixture of olive oil, butter, garlic spread, and other spices.
7 minutes on each side.
To die for!
thanks for you help!
blue.dog


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

i like to keep basting them with viva itilian salad dressing all the way thru the cooking process or i throw my fillets in a skillet with butter garlic onion bellpepper and cover for about 7-10 minutes


----------



## sbw9056 (Apr 28, 2008)

Next time you catch fish you are planning to grill, leave the skin on the fillets. Grill them skin side down and baste the top side. Moist and delicious.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I do leave the skin on the redfish.
have not done it with trout.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

The Key is a HOT grill. Use PAM on you grill to keep the fish from sticking.
I prep my fish with butter, lemmon pepper and garlic salt and I leave the skin on.

Place the fillets meat side on the grill for 2 min to sear the meat and hold in the moisture then flip it over to the skin side for 4- 5 min. 

Test it with a fork. As soon as the meat is flakey, your done.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

This is the easiest way that I have ever made grilled fish. At least once a week. Place fish on foil. What would have been the side with skin on it up. Microwave butter, garlic salt and half a lemon for 40 sec. Brush this side with butter mix, flip over and do other side.(LIGHTLY BASED) Fold sides up on foil about 1". Before you start this process place a small piece of wood on the grill while it is heating up.(usually turn on high while doing this). I use one of those flexible cutting boards to slide underneather the foil to slide it on the grill. I take another piece of foil and tent it over the fish and piece of wood. For trout fillets
6 min. for red fish fillet 10 min(I remove skin less fishy tasting) Flounder 12 min. *all cooked on LOW HEAT. *Don't forget to turn the fire down after pre-heating.
The most moist fish you will ever have and fast.


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

My husband made that for dinner last night. We always cut margarine and put them on top of the fish (we use trout, red or flounder). We take foil and make it into a pan, season the fish, cut garlic, butter, onions or green onions and put it on of the fish then stick it on the pit for about 7 or 8 minutes. When it gets white and flakey (depending what fish you cook it all gets flakey) it's done. Just don't over do it. 

Blacken trout with is good to!!


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

yall makin me hungry!!!!!!


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

yall makin me hungry!!


----------



## KansasHunter (Dec 20, 2006)

I do mine the same as yakfishin, but with a twist. Before I put the filets in the foil "boat" I line the bottom with sliced onion, bell pepper, squash, cucumber, what ever your taste. This also gives you a grilled side dish with your fish. Hard to mess this up if even I can do it.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

same thing but i use a veget grate or basket

put some onion slices and cilantro under fish, cookk it till it starts to flake , flip it once and finish it when you can flake it with a tong, then pull it and eat

all other food needs to be ready first...

.


yakfishin said:


> This is the easiest way that I have ever made grilled fish. At least once a week. Place fish on foil. What would have been the side with skin on it up. Microwave butter, garlic salt and half a lemon for 40 sec. Brush this side with butter mix, flip over and do other side.(LIGHTLY BASED) Fold sides up on foil about 1". Before you start this process place a small piece of wood on the grill while it is heating up.(usually turn on high while doing this). I use one of those flexible cutting boards to slide underneather the foil to slide it on the grill. I take another piece of foil and tent it over the fish and piece of wood. For trout fillets
> 6 min. for red fish fillet 10 min(I remove skin less fishy tasting) Flounder 12 min. *all cooked on LOW HEAT. *Don't forget to turn the fire down after pre-heating.
> The most moist fish you will ever have and fast.


----------

